# How I tie pseudo tapers.



## S.S. sLinGeR

I was asked by an member here if I would show him how to tie pseudo tapers because his were slipping. This is what I did to correct my issues with slipping. These are 1745 tapers for a 32.5 inch draw. The loops are 2.5 inch to the tie and the straight is 4.5 inch to the tie. Be sure to pre stretch then stretch again when tieing. (Super important.)The total length from loop to pouch is 7 active inches. Now this is only for 1745 for my draw but it gives you an idea. Put the 1745 cuffs under the loop ties then the top cuff is 2040 over the ties.The cuff at the pouch is 1842. The cuffs protect the knots when using on g10 frames. I feel it increases life of the bands. I use the clear nail polish on the ties only because I trim everything so close. (Otherwise without trimming so close you do not need to use nail polish the constrictor knot should hold.) these tapers are rockets with 8 mm steel up to 3/8. But they will handle larger ammo as well. There quick! I get an average of about 500-700 shots with these. The orange trimmers are dog nail clippers. (they cut tubes nice) the string is cotton chalk line and clamps are from Home Depot. The nail polish I stole from my wife  the pliers are round nose and you can get them at Walmart and such there not very inexpensive. ( I like them because they do not rip the tubes.). I think the pictures show everything  any questions just ask. I do not know if the pictures came up in order but you will figure it out.

I do not claim this as my own method or am I saying it's the best. I'm just showing how I do it.

Thanks for looking 
Chris.


----------



## Individual

Looks good.

I was being silly, using a few rounds of regular string around the taper, tieing normally, then slipping theraband blue over.

I'l give this ago in a second 

Thanks!

P.S: If anyone else is finding this helpful and does not know how to tie constrictor knots, heres a link to E~shots thread that tought me!:
CLICK HERE


----------



## TSM

Thanks for this! I was just about to put up a post asking about how to keep tapers from slipping.


----------



## logo96

Awesome tutorial


----------



## oldmiser

Very well done S.S. AKAOldmiser


----------



## SmilingFury

Always helping people SS. 
Great tutorial. I might actually try pseudos now that you posted this. Lol.
You know how stubborn I have been about this topic. Haha. 
Thanks for putting this up.
Be well,
SF


----------



## Individual

Are my pliers too fat?
I struggle to get longer buts of tubing over enough to use just 1.

I'l look into some model building pliers or something i guess.


----------



## Charles

Nice tutorial ... thanks for posting this.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Thanks guys.


----------



## Individual

Well, I just finished up my first bandset.

Took me a while to get it right.... But i'm glad i did!
I'm sure i'l improve with experience!

Cut the length almost perfect, just a cm or two too long but that means they should last a extra 100 shots or so.

Thanks to SS Slinger for the hlep through PM and this thread, I wouldnt be able to shoot my new shooter anymore.

I'l fire a few shots tomorrow, i have a friend coming over so he'll bring his dankung hopefully 

My setup is:
Bill Hays Ring Finger Hunter in ballistic grade G10.

Psuedo taper 2040. Unsure of measurements..

Leon L(i think) pouch.

9.5mm steel 

Should be my new favourite setup, i may even have to start edc'ing!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Individual said:


> Well, I just finished up my first bandset.
> Took me a while to get it right.... But i'm glad i did!
> I'm sure i'l improve with experience!
> Cut the length almost perfect, just a cm or two too long but that means they should last a extra 100 shots or so.
> 
> Thanks to SS Slinger for the hlep through PM and this thread, I wouldnt be able to shoot my new shooter anymore.
> I'l fire a few shots tomorrow, i have a friend coming over so he'll bring his dankung hopefully
> 
> My setup is:
> Bill Hays Ring Finger Hunter in ballistic grade G10.
> Psuedo taper 2040. Unsure of measurements..
> Leon L(i think) pouch.
> 9.5mm steel
> 
> Should be my new favourite setup, i may even have to start edc'ing!


Cool glad it helped you.


----------



## Individual

Okay, well. The tie for the pouch undid itself today.

I had to remake but it was uneven and close too to short.

However, i tried to make a new set.

Now it justs slips again using the excact same method.

I used 3 2040 on 2040, then a constrictor knot with embroidery thread whilst it was stretched, then another 2040 on the knot then theraband red to clean it up

Still slipped easily, lucky tested before finishing the set.

As i'm sure you understand this is extremely frustrating.

What chinese tubing has the lightest pull?
I'l just make a looped set and hope i can shoot accurately with that much power....


----------



## Individual

Okay, this is super frustrating.

Ever with 3 layers of 2040, one of theraband red, and 2 constrictor knots it still slips.

It was prestretched with each.. I just dont understand nor think i am doing anything wrong...


----------



## SmilingFury

Are you stretching WHEN you tighten the knot? Prestretching could be misunderstood as stretching before cinching the knot. The tubes should be stretched during the knot cinching for it to work.That is the only reason I ask. I am not trying to be funny.


----------



## Individual

SmilingFury said:


> Are you stretching WHEN you tighten the knot? Prestretching could be misunderstood as stretching before cinching the knot. The tubes should be stretched during the knot cinching for it to work.That is the only reason I ask. I am not trying to be funny.


Yep i am, either on a doorknob with my hands and teeth, or with my jig....


----------



## SmilingFury

Well are you positive the knot is being done correctly? Absolutely sure?


----------



## Individual

Yep, It may be the powder on the tubes, i'm unsure.

It just worked similar to how I did it before, But it worked better this time. Not slipping yet, Just need to make up another side and attach it to a pouch


----------



## peppermack

Tried it out today, worked awesome


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

peppermack said:


> Tried it out today, worked awesome


Nice!


----------

